# 312Bh Outdoor Kitchen Door



## joeymac

Camping for the last 9 days. On day 6, the screws pulled out of the door to the outside kitchen. I went to Home Depot and bought thicker screws to replace the smaller ones installed at the factory. 
I also put Liquid Nail in the holes when I placed the new screws back in. They tightened down pretty well, and I made sure to not over tighten them. This fixed held for a day, when the new larger screws pulled out as well. 
Any idea on how to fix this so it still looks factory new ? I dont think placing screws back into it will help, as the new ones didn't last either. Are there metal rods (studs) underneath that fiberglass skin ?
Any ideas will help ! Thanks


----------



## Randy A

I would try a bolt & nut, with rubber washers, going all the way thru the door. If the material in that area is pretty weak, I would place some sort of backing on the inside, such as a 1/4" piece of plywood.


----------



## echolewa63

I had a similar failure last week on our last trip. But the bracket pulled out of the trailer wall, not the door brackets. I was able to drill new holes and get 3 out of 4 screws back in. Held for a day and pulled out again. this time I was able to get 4 new screws (slightly larger)in and it seems to be holding.

We've got a new outdoor kitchen door on order from the factory. Being replaced by warranty because the hinge was starting to crack. I'm thinking the bad hinge contributed to the bracket pulling out. So when the door gets in I'll have General RV redo the bracket and make sure it's secured properly.


----------



## LaydBack

I think I'd try an epoxy. I'd shoot as much as i could into the bolt holes, and cut some bolts and epoxy them in. Let it set, and then use, nuts and lock washers to bolt the bracket back to the door. You could also epoxy the bracket to the door with the studs, and then still add the nuts and lock washers. Meanwhile, I'd be seeing what Keystone would do, regardless of warranty. Looking at your bracket, looks like the next thing to go will be the ball stud popping out. I'd go ahead and replace it now too, with one that bolts in. There's pics of what I did in my sig. Good Luck.


----------



## Jewellfamily

You could try getting some 1" wide metal strap and run it down the length of the door affixing it every few inches and then screw the mount to the strap material. This should allow you to screw the strap to the door in new material in several locations and give something solid to mount the bracket to.


----------



## Bill & Kate

I hate to say it, but it looks to me like you have some moisture and rot going on inside that door. You need to dry it out real well, and find the source of the moisture. I think I read somewhere that water getting into the doors is a known problem and requires some drain holes to be drilled in the trim? Don't have time to look for it now ....


----------



## LaydBack

Bill & Kate said:


> I hate to say it, but it looks to me like you have some moisture and rot going on inside that door. You need to dry it out real well, and find the source of the moisture. I think I read somewhere that water getting into the doors is a known problem and requires some drain holes to be drilled in the trim? Don't have time to look for it now ....


I was thinking the same, but thought I might just be seeing liquid nails on the screw threads.


----------



## joeymac

LaydBack said:


> I hate to say it, but it looks to me like you have some moisture and rot going on inside that door. You need to dry it out real well, and find the source of the moisture. I think I read somewhere that water getting into the doors is a known problem and requires some drain holes to be drilled in the trim? Don't have time to look for it now ....


I was thinking the same, but thought I might just be seeing liquid nails on the screw threads.
[/quote]

I think the black stuff you noticed is dirty. I have never noticed any water pooling around the door or any moisture inside kitchen. The gunk you are seeing on the screws is liquid nail.








I was under the assumption that the door frame was made of aluminum just like the rest of the camper. (Could be wrong)

I think that I am going to take LaydBack's advice and use JB Weld(epoxy) and place threaded studs in the holes and then epoxy the bracket to the door as well. 
If that fails to produce the desired result, I am then going to get a thin piece of aluminum measuring 4" wide by 12" long and use multiple screws to affix it to the door and then mount the bracket to the aluminum piece. I think it is probably the best solution, however I am trying to make this look as closer to factory new as possible. 
Still open to other suggestions, if anyone thinks I am missing something.


----------



## joeymac

LaydBack said:


> I hate to say it, but it looks to me like you have some moisture and rot going on inside that door. You need to dry it out real well, and find the source of the moisture. I think I read somewhere that water getting into the doors is a known problem and requires some drain holes to be drilled in the trim? Don't have time to look for it now ....


I was thinking the same, but thought I might just be seeing liquid nails on the screw threads.
[/quote]

I think the black stuff you noticed is dirt. I have never noticed any water pooling around the door or any moisture inside kitchen.








I was under the assumption that the door frame was made of aluminum just like the rest of the camper. (Could be wrong)

I think that I am going to take LaydBack's advice and use JB Weld(epoxy) and place threaded studs in the holes and then epoxy the bracket to the door as well. 
If that fails to produce the desired result, I am then going to get a thin piece of aluminum measuring 4" wide by 12" long and use multiple screws to affix it to the door and then mount the bracket to the aluminum piece. I think it is probably the best solution, however I am trying to make this look as closer to factory new as possible. 
Still open to other suggestions, if anyone thinks I am missing something.


----------



## joeymac

Well I finally got around to repairing the door brackets on the 312BH. I took about 2 hours, but this should be a permanent solution. Attached 1/8" thick by 1 1/2" wide steel to the door using epoxy and sheet metal screws. I then re-attached the brackets, to the steel, and hooked everything back up. Worked like a charm ! I repaint the metal, after the photo, so now everything looks shiny and new !

*Now for the second issue in which I need help*

I guess one of the screws broke off inside the door, and unbeknownst to me as I was screwing the sheet metal screws into the door, the unknown broken screw pierced the fiberglass skin on the outside of the door. 
As a fix for now I smeared some silicone caulk on the crack so that no water can penetrate it. My question is how do I fix it ? 
Can someone recommend a product or process on fixing this crack ? I was able to push the screw back inside the door, and it is completely smooth to the touch. Just want it to look cosmetically nice.


----------

